# A typical CA service upgrade.



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

http://s370.photobucket.com/albums/oo148/BrooksElectric/panel slide show/?albumview=slideshow


Iphone pics and photobucket while listening to the Red Wings game. 
P.S. I enjoy constructive criticism.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice job.. :thumbsup:

BUT get a real camera.. the job would of looked much better..

They call it a cellPHONE for a reason..


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

I always cry when the girl dies at the end.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

B4T said:


> Nice job.. :thumbsup:
> 
> BUT get a real camera.. the job would of looked much better..
> 
> They call it a cellPHONE for a reason..


I am gonna get a tripod and a real camera someday, that's also the original 2.5 megapixle iphone.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I couldn't tell in the photo, but did the SCE meter have a lock? Did you pull it yourself? I heard they have a little tamper-proof tab or something to make it difficult. I haven't had to mess with one of the new ones, so I really don't know.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> I am gonna get a tripod and a real camera someday, that's also the original 2.5 megapixle iphone.


Forget the camera, get a sledge hammer or a rod adapter for a roto hammer. Stop abusing the shovel :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I must have missed something. Did the butler do it?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

You made a nice clean diamond cut. and then made the hole bigger with a hammer:laughing:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

B4T said:


> Nice job.. :thumbsup:
> 
> BUT get a real camera.. the job would of looked much better..
> 
> They call it a cellPHONE for a reason..



Get some real manners!
I thought it was cool that he put that slide show together for us. I have never seen a panel recessed like that inside of an exterior wall with rope entering the top like that. Everything here is CBS, very rare to see something stick built due to hurricanes and termites.

Thanks again OP, nice show.


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

trip hazard?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice work.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Looks good.

Who pays for the stucco repair? Is that included in the change out?
We don't see many recessed out side services here.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> I couldn't tell in the photo, but did the SCE meter have a lock? Did you pull it yourself?


This one did not have a meter lock, but if it did I would have just cut it off, I've cut off 40+ of them over the last 5 years with not even a warning.



Jlarson said:


> Forget the camera, get a sledge hammer or a rod adapter for a roto hammer. Stop abusing the shovel :laughing:


The shovel was just there to move the rocks, the rod went in with a sledge hammer.



mcclary's electrical said:


> You made a nice clean diamond cut. and then made the hole bigger with a hammer:laughing:


It wasn't till after I took out the old panel until I realized I had to shift the studs over an inch and a half.

[



I_get_shocked said:


> trip hazard?
> ]


 No it's actually recessed below the rocks.



leland said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Who pays for the stucco repair? Is that included in the change out?
> We don't see many recessed out side services here.


Yes I include it if the customer wants, which this one does, I sub it out to Jesus and he chips out the stucco about another 6" and exposes the chicken wireand does the proper water proofing and when he's done it will match the color perfectly and the stucco will look like it's never been touched. He is very good and There is a check in the panel for $300 for him.

So the total was costs were $2,750, $400 for material, $130 for permits and $300 for stucco repair.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

jrannis said:


> Get some real manners!


I seriously doubt I hurt his feelings since we have been "rude" to each other for months.. :thumbsup:

Anyone here knows posting cellphone pics gets a failing grade.. 

He does a great slide show with crummy pictures.. that is my point.

I was being _fair and balanced_.. :laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

Actually B4T, you are a thread whore. You post something, necessary or not, in every thread. I'm sure the camera will end up being better when the cell phone gets upgraded. The camera in my ipnone4 is killer. (unless you are a real photo buff, in that case it's just a high resolution, over saturated toy) 

Why is it that these right wing nuts are always talking freedom and then getting all in your business?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

egads said:


> Actually B4T, you are a thread whore. You post something, necessary or not, in every thread. I'm sure the camera will end up being better when the cell phone gets upgraded. The camera in my ipnone4 is killer. (unless you are a real photo buff, in that case it's just a high resolution, over saturated toy)
> 
> Why is it that these right wing nuts are always talking freedom and then getting all in your business?


Could be something about being a New Yorker too. :thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

egads said:


> Actually B4T, you are a thread whore. You post something, necessary or not, in every thread.
> 
> So what is wrong with that?? YOU are the moron who keeps reading my posts and getting upset..
> Why is it that these right wing nuts are always talking freedom and then getting all in your business?


I am not a right winger.. just a well informed independent thinker.. :thumbup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> The shovel was just there to move the rocks, the rod went in with a sledge hammer.


:laughing: I misread the caption, I thought it said 'pounded in with' not 'pounded into'.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> I am not a right winger.. *just a well informed independent thinker.. *:thumbup:


Can you give me a warning when you are going to post the funny stuff because I damn near choked to death stumbling on it unexpected. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Can you give me a warning when you are going to post the funny stuff because I damn near choked to death stumbling on it unexpected. :laughing::laughing:



Just look for B4T.. seems most of my post are above the common man's thinking.. :whistling2:  :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> seems most of my post are above the common man's thinking..


Yeah thats the ticket :laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

BBQ said:


> Can you give me a warning when you are going to post the funny stuff because I damn near choked to death stumbling on it unexpected. :laughing::laughing:


C'mon BBQ, what the hell are you? conservative, republican, moderate, democrat or liberal? That's a fair choice. And don't give me the libertarian thing either.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

BBQ said:


> Yeah thats the ticket :laughing:


looks like you before the silver hair :laughing:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

How can you guys get so far off topic. I can't believe the nfc west just took out breese.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> C'mon BBQ, what the hell are you? conservative, republican, moderate, democrat or liberal? That's a fair choice. And don't give me the libertarian thing either.


I am an under informed (just like 99% of Americans) middle of the road guy. I think that all the leading news programs are crap. Real journalism is not to be found in the mainstream.

i should get off my ass and listen to the BBC or something more like that. 

I think both the Rs and the Ds have positive and negative ideas.

Mostly what I hate is the partisanship that deadlocks our country and keeps us distracted from the important issues .... like a war ... like the things the NSA is doing to our rights in the name of saving us .....and a million other things that are actually important.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> looks like you before the silver hair :laughing:


LMAO and then ouch! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Here comes that "slippery slope' rant.. :whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> i should get off my ass and listen to the BBC or something more like that.


Why would you listen to the _British Broadcasting Company _to get news and analysis about things that they know nothing about?? :blink::blink::blink:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> Why would you listen to the _British Broadcasting Company _to get news and analysis about things that they know nothing about??


Again with the funny stuff.

Yeah the rest of the world is clueless, only the USA knows what is going on in the world. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

If the British are so smart, why do they still have a royalty..:blink::blink:

Every time I hear about Prince Charles, I think of Al Bundy sitting on his throne.. :laughing:

Even a shoe salesman works harder than that bunch.. 

BUT.. the British press will keep BBQ well informed in world events..


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

BBQ said:


> that deadlocks our country.


anything that "dreadlocks" our country into Rastafarian-ism is good by me.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

BBQ said:


> Again with the funny stuff.
> 
> Yeah the rest of the world is clueless, only the USA knows what is going on in the world. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


True again, the BBC is historically left wing.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

If the Red Wings lose to Vancouver tonight I am gonna really be pissed.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

B4T said:


> If the British are so smart, why do they still have a royalty..:blink::blink:
> 
> Every time I hear about Prince Charles, I think of Al Bundy sitting on his throne.. :laughing:
> 
> ...


Because they have been doing it for 1000+ years. like the rest of Europe. You dolt.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

jrannis said:


> I have never seen a panel recessed like that inside of an exterior wall with rope entering the top like that.


 
Was it just me? Or was there a nailing fin (like a window,) on that NEMA3R can?? I never seen that before.

NICE PICS, good show, sorry these A-HOLES hijacked your show-N-tell with their stupid drama.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> BUT.. the British press will keep BBQ well informed in world events..



It is awesome that you have no fear at all to talk about things you seem to know nothing about. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> Was it just me? Or was there a nailing fin (like a window,) on that NEMA3R can?? I never seen that before.
> 
> NICE PICS, good show, sorry these A-HOLES hijacked your show-N-tell with their stupid drama.


Are you talking about adjustable flanges on the side to make it "semi flush"? The hijacking doesn't bother me in the least, I've ruined my fair share of threads.


----------



## 3rdgenwireman (Dec 12, 2010)

I guess an F8 Christy box cost too much?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

3rdgenwireman said:


> I guess an F8 Christy box cost too much?


You're new here so I'll fill you in. We don't use underground boxes on this site, but if we did, it would be a 6x6 pvc box installed at grade (soil) then buried (hidden) under 4" of rocks. But don't worry, we keep maps to their location.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Here's another, shorter one.

http://s370.photobucket.com/albums/oo148/BrooksElectric/xie panel/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> Here's another one shorter one.
> 
> http://s370.photobucket.com/albums/oo148/BrooksElectric/xie%20panel/?albumview=slideshow


Asking me for a password. Never mind. It needed my password. Dipsh!t!


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> Asking me for a password.


give it a whirl now.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Never have seen the branch circuits tucked behind like that. Leaves a lot more room. Was that cardboard your PPE or to keep nolax off the concrete?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> Never have seen the branch circuits tucked behind like that. Leaves a lot more room. Was that cardboard your PPE or to keep nolax off the concrete?


I tuck them back there, but there is enough wire were it will pull freely if you need some more wire for whatever reason.

Both, and it catches 75% of the chipped out stucco making it easier to pick up.


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

What is the blue plastic bushing for?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Wireless said:


> What is the blue plastic bushing for?


I am going to guess that he went above the code and used it on that FMC connector. FWIW, I do the exact same thing :thumbsup:

~Matt


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

We have a few semi flush panels around here. It makes it PITA compared to a surface mount.

My favorite pic was the sawsall :whistling2:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

cool water bond clamp, never saw one like that. I wish we used panels like those here. Meter pan and panel in one shot works for me......


----------

